# Jumping Rope, and Breathing..



## MTnoodle

Hello again,

My questions relative to the title of this thread are:

How do I get better at jumping rope?  The obvious answer here is practice.. but I am really bad. I seem to always jump high when the rope comes to my feet but I see everyone barely leaving the ground.  I try to think myself into not really jumping so much but when the rope gets there my body feels like it has to take off or the rope will get caught.  Any techniques to practice to help with that?

Lastly,

My first training session I was getting so out of breath from being out of shape that I was obviously having trouble breathing.  However when one of my instructors came over to give me some advice on my uppercut, I found myself really really struggling to be able to breathe.  I normally breathe through my mouth as I have since I was younger and not so much through my nose because they used to be stuffed so much from allergies, I had to spit the mouthpiece out to be able to breath... do I just have to keep fighting through with the mouthpiece in until I get used to it?  It seems to really restrict my breathing.

Thanks!


----------



## Giorgio

Don't worry about the jump rope problems. I started doing jump rope for the first time two years ago, and I was doing the exact same thing as you. If you just practice you'll get better in maybe a month or two? Not very long, in any case. It's just a matter of getting used to the rhythm. 

About your breathing, you really need to breathe through your nose and out through your mouth, there's no way around that. If your nose is still stuffed up from allergies, then you need to find a way around that, either with an inhaler or some allergy medicine (you'd know more about that than I would, though). The mouthpiece in general will restrict your breathing, so if you're new to MT it's not surprising that you're having a little trouble. It'll get better though, once you start breathing through your nose.

Hope that helps!


----------



## skoundrelyo

At our gym, we have the option to jump rope or run.  I personally love running as opposed to jump roping because I'm much less prone to stopping unlike roping, and for some reason my calfs hurt a lot more when I jump rope than when I run even if I stretch really well.

If I were you, I'd start running instead (if you're trainer allows it, usually do I think) or at least start running on your own time.  Run at least 1.5miles in the beginning, then work your way up to 2 then 3 miles.  

Also, I realize a lot of people don't like running, but seriously, get some good running sneakers.  Don't just go to a Sports Authority, Modells, Dick's, or some franchise place where they won't help you.  Go to a real store that sells running shoes where they will look at the way you run/walk and determine what kind of sneaker is good for you.  Because good sneakers make your running a better experience, and less future shin splints.


And don't worry if you run terribly at first, because it would take me usually 15mins to run 1.7miles and in the past 2 months, I got it down to 11mins 12secs.  Even though I got better at that, running longer is actually better than just getting it done fast, so I try to run longer distances now.


----------



## Empty Hands

MTnoodle said:


> do I just have to keep fighting through with the mouthpiece in until I get used to it?  It seems to really restrict my breathing.



Get a double mouthguard with a breathing hole.  Like this one.  Mine doesn't restrict me at all.


----------



## meth18au

MTnoodle said:


> How do I get better at jumping rope?  The obvious answer here is practice.. but I am really bad. I seem to always jump high...
> 
> My first training session I was getting so out of breath from being out of shape that I was obviously having trouble breathing.



Go with the obvious answer buddy- just stick with it!!!  It will take a while.  But don't worry you'll pick it up at your own pace and then it'll all just start taking off from there.  Get some tips from the instructor- he/she may have some handy tips to helps you get better quicker!  Also- try emulating the skipping with no rope.  Look at how somebody who is really good at skipping goes about jumping rope.  Then bounce up and down just like them- the only difference you are doing it without a rope.  I used to do that a bit- and then I just tried to keep up the good technique with the rope- and it did speed up the process for me.

Your breath will get better too- that will come with fitness.  If you need to take out the mouthpiece for a little bit then just do it- it can affect how you breath.  You'll get to the point where it wont really matter because you will have such good cardio fitness.  One other tip-  try to really focus on your breathing in between rounds.  You might do a 3 minute round on the Thai Pads, then get a minute break before your next round.  Use that minute to get your breath back- take steady, deep and controlled breaths.  It will really help you out a lot- remember- under intense workload your muscles need that oxygen to be fed to them!

Good luck with your training and I hope you enjoy your wonderful journey in Muay Thai...


----------



## MTnoodle

This is great, I have been training a few weeks now and I love it.  My rope work has gotten much better and I can now do one leg at a time which is a feat for someone as uncoordinated as myself.  My breathing has gotten better but should still improve alot but I can definitely stay with the padwork now whereas in the beginning I would really falter down the stretch.


----------



## Jenna

Hey there MTnoodle   I am no MT fighter, but I do jump rope as part of my general regime..  This guy here has some great advice and some class routines for boxing and MA fitness.  Hope this maybe helps a little?

http://www.rosstraining.com/articles/jumprope2.htm

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## fireman00

I love to jump rope and run - each has its own merits.  I'm up to running 4 miles a day now ... it seems to give me a more aerobic workout then jumping rope does.  Jumping rope seems to give my calf and leg muscles a better workout.   It would be good to do some of both.

If you are overweight that will be the first issue to take care of - I dropped 35 pounds over the last 9 months and my breathing became easier.  With the weight loss, running and jumping rope I've never been in better shape - my recover time between sparring bouts is much quicker and I'm not gasping for breath after a hard round like I used to.


----------



## thaistyle

Your jump rope problem is not uncommon.  Practice, practice and more practice.  Try to stay on the balls of your feet.  Eventually you will get it.


----------

